# Skis for sale!



## wa-loaf (Aug 23, 2013)

Want to consolidate and upgrade:



04/05-ish RaceTiger racestock 185 Tyrolia FF17 binding with plate $125
Fischer Progressor 9+ 175 Fischer z13 binding $300 obo
Salomon Enduro 85 177 Head Mojo 12 binding $350 obo
Fischer Watea 94 186 Marker Duke (medium) $400 (will throw in a set of unused BD Ascention 110 mm skins) obo.

Will not ship, but happy to meet somewhere to exchange. I live in metrowest Boston and work in Cambridge.

Cheers


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 23, 2013)

Enduros are sold. I'm taking the Progressors off too since I was going to keep one of the two for a hard snow ski.

RaceTigers and Wateas still available. Watea is a great side country/touring set up.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 26, 2013)

Monday morning Bump:

04/05-ish RaceTiger racestock 185 Tyrolia FF17 binding with plate $125 (worth it for the hardly used bindings alone ...)
Fischer Watea 94 186 Marker Duke (medium) $400 (will throw in a set of unused BD Ascention 110 mm skins)  - Make me an offer.


----------



## Madroch (Aug 28, 2013)

Was thinking of the volkls for the bindings....are they 6-17?  I am not a heavy guy?


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 28, 2013)

Madroch said:


> Was thinking of the volkls for the bindings....are they 6-17?  I am not a heavy guy?



Yes, 6-17 is correct.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 3, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> 04/05-ish RaceTiger racestock 185 Tyrolia FF17 binding with plate $125 (worth it for the hardly used bindings alone ...)
> Fischer Watea 94 186 Marker Duke (medium) $400 (will throw in a set of unused BD Ascention 110 mm skins)  - Make me an offer.


\

Bump, $350 on the Fischers.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 8, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> \
> 
> Bump, $350 on the Fischers.



Have they been sold? my cousin definitely looking for good skis ?
?How old are they about?
Which model you have 2 Fischers for sale.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 8, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Have they been sold? my cousin definitely looking for good skis ?
> ?How old are they about?
> Which model you have 2 Fischers for sale.



The Wateas. They are 5 seasons old and in good condition. I'll take them to the swap if they don't move here.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 10, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> The Wateas. They are 5 seasons old and in good condition. I'll take them to the swap if they don't move here.



If I hadn't gotten Snowmonster's B4's and R11's I would be very interested in the Watea's. I really think the B4's are going to be the perfect tree ski for me - the R11's are a question. Even if I were to flip the R11's to Scotty for the same price I got them for I wouldn't have enough $ at this point for the Wateas. :???:


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2013)

Abubob said:


> If I hadn't gotten Snowmonster's B4's and R11's I would be very interested in the Watea's. I really think the B4's are going to be the perfect tree ski for me - the R11's are a question. Even if I were to flip the R11's to Scotty for the same price I got them for I wouldn't have enough $ at this point for the Wateas. :???:



The Watea's are 186's so I don't know if you'd really want to swap them for snowmonsters skis anyway. These are best for bigger skiers.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 10, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> The Watea's are 186's so I don't know if you'd really want to swap them for snowmonsters skis anyway. These are best for bigger skiers.



I take your a tall guy?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I take your a tall guy?



No, just fat.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 10, 2013)

Out of curiosity, what are you looking to upgrade from the Enduros to?  Those seem like a really versatile front side east coast ski; always getting medals in that category during gear tests.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Out of curiosity, what are you looking to upgrade from the Enduros to?  Those seem like a really versatile front side east coast ski; always getting medals in that category during gear tests.



I'm kind of giving up the middle ski for this season. If I can get a reasonable offer on the Watea's that will leave me enough for the Soul 7's. A certain AZ friendly shop has given me a decent price better than anything online right now. So I'll have the Progressors as my front side and I'll use the Soul 7s for anything slightly soft. I'll see how it goes and if I really miss the Enduros I'll try to add an 80 something ski next season.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 10, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> The Watea's are 186's so I don't know if you'd really want to swap them for snowmonsters skis anyway. These are best for bigger skiers.



Well, my worry is that the R11's are too short. While the 168 B4's might serve me well in tight stops the 165 R11 might not be a good cruiser for me. Only one way I know to find out. Somehow I got the idea the Watea's were 10 cm shorter than that - I think they'd be fine for me in deep open snow. My favorite ski for new snow are my Volant Chubbs. They are 190's with a nice even flex. On the other hand I've got these 190 Beta Rides that are absolute tanks. Great for slicing through crud but they don't like to turn much. I'm thinking the Wateas are softer than the Betas more like the Chubbs?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 10, 2013)

I kind of wish I went for something more like the Enduro's for that slot.  The Motive84 is a great ski, but really suck in the bumps.  They're great on hard snow, but I kind of wish I gave up a bit of hard snow performance (especially a non-system binding ski) to get something that performs a bit better in the bumps.

Those Soul 7 look like the perfect East Coast powder ski.  I'd buy now and answer to your bank account later.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2013)

Abubob said:


> Well, my worry is that the R11's are too short. While the 168 B4's might serve me well in tight stops the 165 R11 might not be a good cruiser for me. Only one way I know to find out. Somehow I got the idea the Watea's were 10 cm shorter than that - I think they'd be fine for me in deep open snow. My favorite ski for new snow are my Volant Chubbs. They are 190's with a nice even flex. On the other hand I've got these 190 Beta Rides that are absolute tanks. Great for slicing through crud but they don't like to turn much. I'm thinking the Wateas are softer than the Betas more like the Chubbs?



There is no metal in the Wateas, but they are pretty stiff. I have enjoyed them everywhere from Alta powder to Sugarloaf trees and they've been great. Hold a good edge on hardpack, but don't like to change radius without skidding or skipping edges. Probably the middle ground for the two skis you are talking about.



deadheadskier said:


> I kind of wish I went for something more like the Enduro's for that slot.  The Motive84 is a great ski, but really suck in the bumps.  They're great on hard snow, but I kind of wish I gave up a bit of hard snow performance (especially a non-system binding ski) to get something that performs a bit better in the bumps.
> 
> Those Soul 7 look like the perfect East Coast powder ski.  I'd buy now and answer to your bank account later.



The progressors are pretty good in the bumps for cheater GS ski. The 70mm waist helps and they are my shortest ski at 175. I'll pull the trigger on the Soul 7s in October ... I get a work bonus then.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 10, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> No, just fat.


Ha! That make two of us.



wa-loaf said:


> A certain AZ friendly shop has given me a decent price better than anything online right now.


Doesn't look like you're getting any offers here. I only wish I could help.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 23, 2013)

Bump, make me an offer on the Wateas. I'll end up selling them at the Wachusett swap over Columbus day and I'd rather not give them their 20% ...


----------



## Edd (Sep 24, 2013)

The Soul 7 is a gorgeous looking ski. I'd like to get a dedicated powder board; something softer than my K2 Hardsides.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 12, 2013)

Racetigers are sold!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 14, 2013)

$300 for the Wateas!


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 15, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> $300 for the Wateas!



Can you shorten them with a chain saw lol.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 15, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Can you shorten them with a chain saw lol.



If you buy them you can do whatever you want with them ...


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 22, 2013)

$300! Daddy bought a new pair of skis and wants to pay for them. A new pair of Dukes will cost you $400+!


----------



## Abubob (Oct 22, 2013)

If I hadn't bought Snowmonster's skis I'd definitely consider these. While the Watea's might be a bit long for me but it would be nice to have a newer backcountry pair of skis. Best I can say is if you haven't sold them by next season I'll be interested then. I have a feeling they'll be long gone by then though. It's a sweet set-up.


----------

